# Names for multiple webcams and Transformation Presets



## adalogue (Sep 18, 2015)

1. Something that I run into often, that others may as well, is using multiple webcams and having to guess and check which one is the one I want when presented with a pick list similar to:
Logitech HD Pro c920 Webcam
Logitech HD Pro c920 Webcam
Logitech HD Pro c920 Webcam
...
I run up to 12 webcams in a streaming session.

I've gone through the W7 registry and added a "FriendlyName" string for each webcam given them an identifier (#1, #2, etc.) that shows up in Device Manager, but the OEM hardware name remains in OBS, so this didn't help.
http://superuser.com/questions/437755/rename-devices-in-device-manager

I realize after a camera sources is added, you have the opportunity to name it there (Cam #1, etc.) which stays consistent for the entire scene collection (which is AMAZING by the way!).

2. I know scene duplication is in process. Something else that would really save me time, would be some sort of "transformation preset". For example, if I want a webcam to show up in multiple scenes in the same location , it would be great to be able to establish a transformation preset that is available across multiple camera sources. For example, if you always had a 630x320 landscape webcam source in the upper right corner of the screen, and wanted to switch between multiple webcams, you could just select the same transformation preset for each of the sources in those different scenes. If you wanted to move the webcam image down 5 pixels, could just change the transformation preset instead of needing to change the source transformation in each scene (for me an exercise of rinse and repeat for 21 scenes).

I can dream right? :)


----------



## falti (Nov 6, 2022)

__





						Semi-free - CamRename
					

Tool to rename your webcam. Your camera will remain as is in the device manager, but OBS, Zoom, Teams, WebEx, GoTo etc. will find it under the new name you gave it. Especially useful if you have more than one cam of the same make and model...




					obsproject.com


----------

